# It's Just like a mini mall



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't get this song out of my head, i find it so funny!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL. Love it! :lol:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 11, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> LOL. Love it! :lol:


HEY HEY!


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 11, 2009)

rofl...

desperation makes a video like this


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2009)

Funny but creepy at the same time.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 11, 2009)

Omg... should I even click on the link?!!






Edit: Yep... I knew I shouldn't have clicked!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 11, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Omg... should I even click on the link?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yep... I knew I shouldn't have clicked!


You did not enjoy that video?


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 11, 2009)

Emile said:


> You did not enjoy that video?


Awww, darn... you caught me! I cannot tell a lie.  I was just watching it over and over and mimicking to learn his moves.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2009)

me too! dont need no more ear worms B)


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 11, 2009)

what a legend..


----------



## bassist (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey that good! Is that really you Emile?


----------



## Opivy (Jul 12, 2009)

it's not at all like a mini mall..

haha, i saw this a while back on TruTV


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Awww, darn... you caught me! I cannot tell a lie.  I was just watching it over and over and mimicking to learn his moves.


hahaha nice


----------

